# The (big) One That Got Away.....



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I only told a couple guys about this situation that happened to my wife and I this past Saturday. We were fishing an Ohio Hills Tourney (which severla folks here on OGF are members of) in Ravenswood, WV. We found fish at a few different spots, but everything was biting very lightly. I still rely on my instincts way more than I do my electronics when it comes to fishing spots. We set up on a spot that wasn't showing any fish, but I had a strong feeling that the spot could hold a flathead or a couple large channels. We picked up a 3 # channel and a 10.5 # flathead within 30 minutes or so. Something just told me to fish in this spot a little longer. We had four rods out, three Abu 7000's and one 6500 two St Croix heavy action Classic Cats (7000-50 # line), one heavy Fenwich Seahawk (7000-30# line) and a Tiger Lite (6500-20# line) w/ a 3/0 Gama Oct circle hook for channel cats. I had a lite hit on the channel rod but then nothing... so I checked the bait, as soon as I lifted the rod from the holder, I felt something.....something big. I truely thought it was snagged at first.I then realized this "snag" was starting to pull back. All I said to my wife was "Get the net, this is big and be ready becasue the rig on this is set up for channels." I fought the fish for aprox 5 minutes, which of corse felt more like an hour. At one time when the fish was near the boat, I thought the rod was going to break as the fish did a couple dives. All I felt was pure power. The outfit I was using could handle a big fish w/ no problem, I was just worried about the small hook. My wife was on the back of the boat with the net as I was brining the fish up from the bottom. As the fish was almost with sight, it came off. I think everyone on the Ohio River from the mountains of WV to downtown Cincinnati heard me yell when the fish came off!  After bringing in the line it looked as if the bottom half of the swivel came untied. I truely wanted to cry. The fish would have no doubt been enough to be "big fish" of the tourney and actually put us from a 9th place finish to a tourney "win" but I would have gladly forefitted those to have been able to get the fish in the boat. I owe alot to my wife becasue she talked me down after I was so mad. In the past this would have ruined my whole trip, but in a way I gained a new respect for the flathead species (I'm sure it was a flathead) after I lost this batle. My left arm was actually sore and even went into a cramp after the 5 minute "battle". The largest flathead I've caught has been 34#'s and this fish wasn't even in the same ballpark as that one. 

Of corse, I marked the spot on my GPS and inteend to go directly there next year during the tourney!!!!!

In the end, I looked back and if anything I could have played the fish more and made the 5 minute battle a 20 minute battle, but I was affraid the hookset was weak at best and even thought that the hook was maybe even too small. In the end though, the hook set and size didn't seem to be the problem. Sometimes the fish wins I guess. As my wife said, the memory of this fish will live on forever. On the way home we convienced each other that one of those 100# Mississippi River Alligator Snappers somehow made it's way to WV and that's what was on the other end of the line and not actually a :B .   

Who else has a "The One That Got Away" story?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

We all have those stories I think, but like you I talk myself into believing they were turtles or carp. It's easier that way.

Get him next time....


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I know what you're feeling H2O, but I'm on a smaller scale. I've never caught a flattie over 20 pounds, not bad for my location up here in NE Ohio but my goals are much higher. I was just going out for an hour or so in the evening and was fishing for channels. I was on a dock on my favorite lake, but had only brought 6 shad fillets. Well in the first 40 minutes I landed 9 channels on fillet chunks, and had no shad left. Had some crawlers in the truck and the bite was hot so I threw one in. Wouldn't you know it I hooked into a huge flathead on my smallest pole with my simplest bait. I played him for maybe 15 minutes (like you said, it felt like an eternity). I got him within netting distance, and it felt as if he gave up so to speak. As I brought him closer I saw that my small circle hook was now nearly straight, and as I attempted to net the fish with one hand he charged under the dock. I felt him grinding my 20 Lb test against the wood and metal of the dock until he finally *snapped my line and broke my heart*. I estimate he was probably closing in on 30 pounds, the thing had the biggest head I've ever seen. I'll be back Mr. Flathead... I'll be back.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

We ALL have those stories...TCBA1987 and I were fishing a tourney two years ago at one of our favorite flathead holes and I got a hellova run, set the hook and started to fight the fish, I told Brian to get the net and extend the handle...he couldnt figure out my new net and I was trying to play the fish and extend the handle at the same time and ended up getting the fish hung up in some brush...Needless to say I lost the fish and I think everyone in Tusc County could here me say a few choice words that are acceptable on a family fishing forum...And also had to buy a new rod...lol...But I can look back and laugh now and think about how many other fish I have landed...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah........ sure.......... blame me................that fish just man handled you !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Could have been a 70-lb flattie man, that had to hurt, I feel your pain.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

it was a Carp.....


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

or a very active log....


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Jack, sounds like a big ole flattie. Mellon, your time will come, just keep putting in the hours and be ready when he hits again. One of my biggest hit exactly like what you described, a little tap tap...then i lifted the rod out of the holder, felt like a log flowing with the current, then that log started to move, and peel drag.

I feel your pain though, I lost several big flats before I finally got a big 'un. That I think that is what keeps us goin back for 'em, the dang mystery and suspense knowing that that next hit could be the fish of a lifetime!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Predator225 said:


> I agree with Jack, sounds like a big ole flattie.



Yeap, no doubt it was a flathead. (If I'm not mistaken Blues are few and far between at that location and if any are caught they are the small state stocked ones)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian all of us have been down that road  One thing I do that may be different than others is I am always rigged for big fish.Even if it seems we r only catching smaller fish the rig stays the same.I hate to lose BIG FISH  Good luck buddy.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Truck -- You hit the nail on the head!

If you have one rig that is 'lighter' than the others, it used to seem guaranteed thats what the biggest fish hit on, amazing coincidence!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian 

What knot are you using? Because a palomar should not have pulled out and if it was snelled it should not have pulled out unless there were not enough loops around the hook. Just curious as to which not you were using.

Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry,

I've been using a snell on all my hooks and a I think it's a double uni knot or trilene knot(cant remember which one it's called, it's where you slip the knot down to the swivel) to the swivel. Do you think a palomar knot would be better? If so, I'll get w/ ya @ Point Pleasant and give the knot a shot. Anything that can give me a leg up, I'm willing to try! 

That was the only knot that I've had fail since I was a rookie first fishing w/ the Mighty Flathunter if I'm "knot" mistaken. ..... "knot" mistaken  ... Ha, Ha, Ha (Okay, at least I tried to be funny.)


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

If I am not using a snell I am using a palomar knot it is super easy to tie and I believe the knot strength rating is near 100 percent I have actually gotten swivels back and the only thing that is still on the swivel is the knot. The know just doesn't come loose if it tied correctly. I believe that there is thing on Dads website on how to tie it.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Okat, thanks Larry!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i feel your pain bryan, the fish i lost early last year still haunts me..


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

pendog what about that one u lost that one night that sounded like a horse floppin in the water?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a state record fish to me. those river cat put it all over paypond fish.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I feel your pain, I just fished the Ken Freeman tournament in Clarksville last weekend & I lost a good fish. It wouldnt have won the tourny but it cost me some money!!


----------

